# Outskirts Battledome vs Crossed



## Akibahara (Mar 12, 2012)

Everyone registered on Outskirts Battledome is forced to flee from the Crossed, antagonists from the extreme horror comic, also named '_Crossed_'. However, for some odd reason, we all meet up in some unknown mountain range far from any known city or town.

How do we do?

PS: This isn't the Ennis version of Crossed, but the Lapham version. More gritter, violent, and strangely enough, more sexual.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2012)

I solo these jokers like Itachi would.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 12, 2012)

We're so fucked, so utterly, utterly fucked.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 12, 2012)

You are


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Mar 12, 2012)

Can we improvise the "Haterade on Steroids" plan to fit this scenario?


----------



## Akibahara (Mar 12, 2012)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> Can we improvise the "Haterade on Steroids" plan to fit this scenario?



Pardon?



			
				AfterGlow said:
			
		

> We're so fucked, so utterly, utterly fucked.



Oh don't be so sad! I'm sure we all grabbed a weapon from home or something!


----------



## Akibahara (Mar 12, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I solo these jokers like Itachi would.



I take it you aren't familar with 'The Crossed.' Here's some pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wasabifold (Mar 12, 2012)

I concur with what the other guy said

We are so fucked. So utterly, utterly fucked.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 12, 2012)

That aint shit. You might also want to spoiler tag them since some people might find it to "offense" lol


----------



## mali (Mar 12, 2012)

Hell the fuck no!

Crossed verse would literally analy rape us with can openers.........fucking fucked up comic


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 13, 2012)

This battle is a category of the banned "You vs" type of threads.
So I'm going to lock this.


----------

